# Shoalwater owners



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Iâ€™m contemplating taking the plunge and buying a new boat. Iâ€™ve been looking over the last few years, every time I go the boat show I end up back at the Shoalwater cats, just like all the room and the simplicity of the design.
Iâ€™ve never fished out of one so Iâ€™m soliciting info from current or former owners or those that have experience fishing out of Shoalwater cat. Iâ€™d like to know how they run in open water chop, I think their shallow water capabilities will more than satisfy my desires. 
What do you not like or what would you change or do differently? 
What options are a must if I bought a new one? I have already considered horsepower and I donâ€™t need 250hp, believe the 150 will suit me fine. Iâ€™ve priced some and it looks like I could upgrade to a 175 Suzuki for the same price as the Yamaha, Suzuki is one of the few brands I have never ran nor owned but Iâ€™m seeing more and more of them which tells me they must be doing something right. My preference is always Yamaha but for an extra 25hp at the same price it may be worth it. If you have any feedback on the Suzuki please speak up.
Ill primarily be fishing trinity bay and the surrounding areas. I like to wade but my family likes to fish too so I have to consider their needs.
Appreciate some honest opinions and feedback, buying a boat has become a huge investment. May pull the trigger at the boat show in June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WishingIwasfishn (Jul 3, 2017)

Go for it. Good choice. I have a 2011 and would buy another one. I had a Gulf Coast previously and grew up using aluminum flat bottoms. Also test drove Hyanieâ€™s. Iâ€™d suggest a raised consul. Handles chop very well and runs super skinny. But, I probably should have asked what bay system do you plan to run most of the time? If it is deeper water and wide open bays, there may be better choices. I run out of POC and it is perfect for there.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

WishingIwasfishn said:


> Go for it. Good choice. I have a 2011 and would buy another one. I had a Gulf Coast previously and grew up using aluminum flat bottoms. Also test drove Hyanieâ€™s. Iâ€™d suggest a raised consul. Handles chop very well and runs super skinny. But, I probably should have asked what bay system do you plan to run most of the time? If it is deeper water and wide open bays, there may be better choices. I run out of POC and it is perfect for there.


Thanks for the feedback
Kinda have the same history with boats, grew up on trinity bay mostly running aluminum, ran 23â€™ cc for while and sold it years ago. Plan to run it in trinity bay, east bay and possibly some in Matagorda 
Wasnâ€™t thinking I would need the raised console but I gotta think the view is nice when you are running

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Trinity can get big and so can East and west Matty. If you want somthing for those bays that can still run skinny you need to look at boats like a haynie Bigfoot Parker big bay or a shallowsport mod v. All of those boats will run skinny enough for those bays and take big water like those bays a lot better. I fished this morning in the 23â€™ Parker big bay tunnel and ran it from slp to tiki island and if you look at the winds it was blowing 15 or more knots by the time I was heading back and it handled it great in big swells and never got a drop on me and then ran in water where a crab trap was showing. Not many boats can do what I did today as comfortably as the Parker does. Itâ€™s slow and heavy but itâ€™s very shallow smooth and dry. If youâ€™re set on a cat find someone to go ride on one with when itâ€™s blowing 15 on trinity and if itâ€™s good for you get it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrantley01 (Sep 14, 2016)

Old river rat....

I have a shoalwater cat 23. I always fish Trinity, the marshes reds bayou... etc... Run rough open water ( gotta find the sweet spot) and ran **** near as skinny as my 10ft mowdy. 
I live in barbers hill. You want a ride let me know. Or more details on me.I know it's a huge investment. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

mbrantley01 said:


> Old river rat....
> 
> I have a shoalwater cat 23. I always fish Trinity, the marshes reds bayou... etc... Run rough open water ( gotta find the sweet spot) and ran **** near as skinny as my 10ft mowdy.
> I live in barbers hill. You want a ride let me know. Or more details on me.I know it's a huge investment.
> ...


Thanks appreciate the info. 
You mind sharing a phone number? Thought Iâ€™d give you a ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

oldriverrat said:


> Iâ€™m contemplating taking the plunge and buying a new boat. Iâ€™ve been looking over the last few years, every time I go the boat show I end up back at the Shoalwater cats, just like all the room and the simplicity of the design.
> Iâ€™ve never fished out of one so Iâ€™m soliciting info from current or former owners or those that have experience fishing out of Shoalwater cat. Iâ€™d like to know how they run in open water chop, I think their shallow water capabilities will more than satisfy my desires.
> What do you not like or what would you change or do differently?
> What options are a must if I bought a new one? I have already considered horsepower and I donâ€™t need 250hp, believe the 150 will suit me fine. Iâ€™ve priced some and it looks like I could upgrade to a 175 Suzuki for the same price as the Yamaha, Suzuki is one of the few brands I have never ran nor owned but Iâ€™m seeing more and more of them which tells me they must be doing something right. My preference is always Yamaha but for an extra 25hp at the same price it may be worth it. If you have any feedback on the Suzuki please speak up.
> ...


I run a 23' with a Mercury 250xs, come down to Sargent and I would gladly take you for a ride! Pm me for contact info


----------



## mbrantley01 (Sep 14, 2016)

oldriverrat said:


> Thanks appreciate the info.
> You mind sharing a phone number? Thought Iâ€™d give you a ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea. P.M. I'll send it to you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a 23 shoalcat for about four years. Great all around boat, like previous member I fish out of POC and it was great for down there. Mine had the merc 250 on it and if I were to buy another it would be the same engine. Also raised console is a must for storage and it gives you the benefit of better visibility. I donâ€™t think any boat I own in the future will not have that feature on it. Iâ€™m not familiar with the areas you fish up there but I can assure you it will handle chop, mine seemed to rider better the faster you went to a certain extent when it started getting rough out. Only negative I can give you is they donâ€™t seem to like being in rolling waves from my experience, mine seemed to want to stuff the bow. Maybe itâ€™s my lack of experience in that situation though because Iâ€™ve never heard it from others or just the particular conditions I was in that day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BustedProp (Feb 10, 2017)

*23' cat*

I run a 2011 23' shoalwater cat. Pretty amazing boat. Handles the chop and rough waters with ease.

I've a 250pro XS on it. Learned the hard way it only likes Quicksilver two cycle oil or else things go wrong with injectors. Boat is heavy. No doubt about that. Not sure how a smaller engine would propel such a large boat with ease, not to mention torque and power required for a quick get up/hole shot to get on plane.

Highly recommend raised console and trim tabs. Can't imagine running one without the elevated position and view offered from elevated console. Trim tabs are an amazing tool in the chop- make for a much easier ride.

Prop it right. Some have recommended Bravo, I bought one and then went back to PowerTech Prop with a bit of cup added from Baumann in Houston. The PT prop will shoot it out of the water and still provide speed over 50+ mph. The bravo takes this boat a long time to get it on plane. Forget trying to get up shallow with the Bravo prop. Old post by LakesandBays (believe the username) was quite informative.

I added a T top. Hasn't dramatically impacted speed or trailering, but provides a great shade while back on the boat.

Wish it had a bilge pump. Water collects in back battery hatch.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trinity,east Galveston and west matagorda are 3 of the roughest bays in Texas,and I don't mean chop.If I was gonna fish there I'd look at a 23' magnum or Bigfoot.The shallow sport mod V is good too but a little more pricey.I know every one sat a cat runs good in chop which I believe but those 3 bays get way bigger than chop.Ive got 2 buddys that live and fish on Trinity and one runs a 25' magnum and the other has a 23' magnum and there's nowhere where they can't go and if it's not on where they're at they have no problem cutting across the open bay to try another spot.I fish west Galveston to east Matty and I'm looking to switch to a cat boat but the bays are a lot shallower down this way,if I was on the other end I'd be in a magnum.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just to offer a couple of thoughts. I was in a similar mindset as you with the Shoalwater 23 in that it was the boat I loved every time I saw it even though I had never been on one. When I was ready to buy, I almost didnâ€™t even consider other options. At the urging of my father in law, I decided to take demo rides on several other models. The Shoalwater is a fantastic boat, however, I ended up buying a JH Outlaw 230x which was the boat I thought I was least likely to buy in the research phase. In fact, of the 4 boats I rode on, the ShoalCat would have been my 3rd or 4th choice. You may still like the Shoalwater the best, but, for the money youâ€™re about to spend Iâ€™d take the time to make sure you get it right. 

Secondly, the 150/175 isnâ€™t going to push a 23 Cat boat with a raised console very well and will also negatively impact resale value. Iâ€™d either go with a bigger motor or downsize to a 21â€™ boat.

Boats that would be on my radar if I was in the market today. JH Outlaw 230x, TranCat 220/240, El Pescador 24 Cat, Dargel 230hdx, Haynie 23 Cat, Catalyst 25, and Gulf Coast Saber Cat. The last 2 will be a jump in price, but, they are incredible boats. 

Last thought Iâ€™ll offer is that I really regret not spending the extra $$ for captains seats. The leaning post gets old when youâ€™re making a long run


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, guess I should have clarified right now 21â€™ would be plenty if I went Shoalwater 
23 would be great but really too much boat for what I need and the cost is substantial vs 21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gotcha. In that case, Iâ€™d ake a look at the JH Outlaw 210x, Tran 200 SVT, & El Pescador 21 Cat in addition to the Shoalwater. 175 Suzuki is a great power option for that size


----------



## ScottRyppin (Feb 3, 2012)

If your looking at a shoalwater then look at haynie. I had a 23 shoalwater cat and now have a 23 haynie cat. I think they are both great boats. Haynie does everything a little better in my opinion but loved both boats. Guys at chris marine are the best.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^^ the Haynie is put together/finished better as well. Either way have them mount your batteries in the console. Your back hatches should not leak but if they do all the better to have them under your console.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, looking hard at the haynie now 
Really appreciate everyoneâ€™s input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Just bought a 2018 21â€™ Shoalwater with an Evinrude G2 150HP. I love the boat. Some quirks with running a cat though (at least the shoalwater) is that no matter where you put the transducer, you wonâ€™t get a clean reading past 10ish MPH. The hull aerates the water too much. Not a big deal if you know where youâ€™re going. Some people have had luck with a shoot thru transducer for that but it didnâ€™t work for me. Iâ€™d have to disagree on trinity, east Galveston and west matty, being the roughest. They have never run Baffin....which I did with my cat a couple weeks ago. It was blowing 25-30....we got wet, but we made it through and never felt unsafe.

I have the raised platform and trim tabs. Raised platform is a plus that I donâ€™t think I could go back to a normal console anymore. Trim tabs are a MUST. If you can only get one option...get trim tabs. Even before a depth finder. If youâ€™re in Houston area, hit me up and Iâ€™ll take you out on mine if you want. I bought mine at Waypoint Marine in corpus. They were the only shoalwater dealer that would put an evinrude on it. Now looking back, even if I wanted a Yamaha, or Suzuki I would still go down there to buy one. They are great people and really give a **** about you and how happy you are with your boat. I have had a couple experiences with TEXAS Marine and havenâ€™t been happy, and Iâ€™ve also had a friend who bought a boat from them and havenâ€™t had the greatest of luck. If you donâ€™t wanna go to Waypoint in corpus or rockport, Iâ€™d at least go to el campo and get one. Good luck with making a decision. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh and with the 150 Iâ€™m getting about 41mph wide open and 3.1 mpg wide open. 4.5 if I pull it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seeker7 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would not recommend any boat with a fiberglass covered plywood deck, unless you don't plan to keep it very long. I owned a 22' Shoalwater Legend. The deck began to sag and it had to be replaced. I would recommend a quality V-hull boat for the rough water of Trinity and Matagorda Bays. Boston Whaler, Robalo, Mako, Sea Hunt, etc. I own a Sea Hunt and there is Zero wood in the hull, transom and deck. It takes the open water swells of Trinity quite well.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

The shoalwater has a lifetime warranty on the floor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

19 cat 

Try and find one . 21-23s come up often .. 19â€™s are hard to find and there is a good reason. Mine will float off what it gets stuck in with the jack plate up at 6. Itâ€™s nice when it can float and run in the same water ..


----------



## seeker7 (Jul 21, 2010)

My best advice is to see what boats the Guides that fish Trinity and West Matagorda are running. Most I've seen are running Whalers and v-hulls. The deeper the bay, the rougher it can get. I've been in 5' swells in Trinity.

As for quality, buy the best you can afford.

My recommendation is to buy a one or two year old boat from a reputable dealer. Boats lose about 50% in depreciation when you walk out the door. I bought a 1 yr. old Whaler from Red Wing and a 1 year old Sea Hunt from Marine Max. Both had around 40 hours and both were half the cost of a new boat.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

seeker7 said:


> My best advice is to see what boats the Guides that fish Trinity and West Matagorda are running. Most I've seen are running Whalers and v-hulls. The deeper the bay, the rougher it can get. I've been in 5' swells in Trinity.
> 
> As for quality, buy the best you can afford.
> 
> My recommendation is to buy a one or two year old boat from a reputable dealer. Boats lose about 50% in depreciation when you walk out the door. I bought a 1 yr. old Whaler from Red Wing and a 1 year old Sea Hunt from Marine Max. Both had around 40 hours and both were half the cost of a new boat.


If that were true, I could pick up a 1 or 2 yr old shallow sport or Majek for 25k instead of 50k.....


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Csafisher said:


> If that were true, I could pick up a 1 or 2 yr old shallow sport or Majek for 25k instead of 50k.....


No kidding,someone let me know if they find some 50% off even a 5 yr old shallowsport!


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Majek11 said:


> No kidding,someone let me know if they find some 50% off even a 5 yr old shallowsport!


Texas made boats hold their value way better than production boats like a sea hunt or new whaler or somthing along those lines. Youâ€™d be lucky to save 15k on a 2 year old haynie,shallow sport majek Tran any custom Texas boat with a couple hundred hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Bay said:


> Texas made boats hold their value way better than production boats like a sea hunt or new whaler or somthing along those lines. Youâ€™d be lucky to save 15k on a 2 year old haynie,shallow sport majek Tran any custom Texas boat with a couple hundred hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup,sucks when you're buying but it's nice when you're selling!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

ha, the reason i bought new was cuz it was almost the same price as buying a 2-3 year old boat with 100+ hours and rigged not exactly how i wanted....it's a big purchase...get what you want.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

seeker7 said:


> I would not recommend any boat with a fiberglass covered plywood deck, unless you don't plan to keep it very long. I owned a 22' Shoalwater Legend. The deck began to sag and it had to be replaced. I would recommend a quality V-hull boat for the rough water of Trinity and Matagorda Bays. Boston Whaler, Robalo, Mako, Sea Hunt, etc. I own a Sea Hunt and there is Zero wood in the hull, transom and deck. It takes the open water swells of Trinity quite well.


I have a 1999 Haynie Flats 20 and a 1998 Haynie Bigfoot. Both have their original fiberglass covered plywood floors and deck work. Still solid as ever. No issues at all. Works very well when done right.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Used to run down to baffin with Capt. Sam Wiggington who operated a shoal cat. It was a nice boat and I remember it drifted well without crabbing. This was before JH.


oldriverrat said:


> Thanks guys, guess I should have clarified right now 21â€™ would be plenty if I went Shoalwater
> 23 would be great but really too much boat for what I need and the cost is substantial vs 21
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I havenâ€™t been on a jh or a trans cat but my favorite thing about the Shoalwaterâ€™s is how wide they are. I run west Galveston bay and have been going across it in 2-3 foot waves at 53mph in a shoalwater 23cat that ride proved to me what they can handle but again this is west Galveston bay. East bay will get much rougher u can use a 23 cat all day east as long as itâ€™s not blowing 25-30 but then again who wants to go out in that? I owned a 19 cat with a 150 and even tho it was to much weight for the boat it performed very very well especially with the trp. I love Mercuryâ€™s always always will but the option to have trp would be hard to not consider a yamaha. Only bad thing about the 19s is water coming over transom. Not a big deal as it drains out but it is annoying. I donâ€™t see that often on my buddyâ€™s 23 cats but if ur out in east and a good size roller comes while ur fishing unless ur bow into it water will more than likely come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

ShoalTower said:


> I havenâ€™t been on a jh or a trans cat but my favorite thing about the Shoalwaterâ€™s is how wide they are. I run west Galveston bay and have been going across it in 2-3 foot waves at 53mph in a shoalwater 23cat that ride proved to me what they can handle but again this is west Galveston bay. East bay will get much rougher u can use a 23 cat all day east as long as itâ€™s not blowing 25-30 but then again who wants to go out in that? I owned a 19 cat with a 150 and even tho it was to much weight for the boat it performed very very well especially with the trp. I love Mercuryâ€™s always always will but the option to have trp would be hard to not consider a yamaha. Only bad thing about the 19s is water coming over transom. Not a big deal as it drains out but it is annoying. I donâ€™t see that often on my buddyâ€™s 23 cats but if ur out in east and a good size roller comes while ur fishing unless ur bow into it water will more than likely come in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your point about not being on the bay in 25-30mph winds is very valid. Iâ€™m not saying Iâ€™m fair weather only but Iâ€™m not going when itâ€™s not fun and nothing about 25-30mph winds on the bay sounds fun to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seeker7 (Jul 21, 2010)

These are the boats the top guides in the Galveston Bay Complex run.

Captain Steve Hillman

The 22' Boston Whaler Outrage is one of the safest boats on the water. It features a foam-filled hull which is virtually unsinkable. Not only is it safe, but it's also dry, quiet and comfortable. Capt. Steve has it loaded with all of the up-to-date electronics such as a Garmin 3210 color GPS/fish finder equipped with XM Satellite Weather Radar, 200 HP Evinrude Ocean Pro, Bob's Jack Plate, 36 volt MotorGuide trolling motor and many other features.

The 23' Gulf Coast Vari-side is one of the most versatile boats on the water today. Captain Steve's is equipped with a 200HP Yamaha HPDI, Motor Guide 36 volt trolling motor, Bob's Jack Plate, Power Pole, Standard Horizon VHF, Garmin Depth Recorder, Standard Horizon GPS (w/ C-Map Chip) and cushioned seating. This boat provides a smooth, dry ride and will run in less than 10" of water. The Vari-side feature also provides easy access in and out of the water for wade fishermen.

Captain Paul Marccacio

The 23ft Big Bay Parker
boat

Captain Jim West

You will be fishing out of Captain Westâ€™s 26â€™ Southshore Bay Boat

Powered by a 250hp 4 stroke Yamaha Outboard.

It will get you to the fishing spots with a smooth dry ride

Even in choppy conditions.


----------



## seeker7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big Bay said:


> Texas made boats hold their value way better than production boats like a sea hunt or new whaler or somthing along those lines. Youâ€™d be lucky to save 15k on a 2 year old haynie,shallow sport majek Tran any custom Texas boat with a couple hundred hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a 1 yr. old Whaler Montauk 17 for $8000 (1/2 of retail for a new one). Kept it for 10 years and sold it for $8000.

I bought a 1 yr. old Sea Hunt Triton and paid $10,000 (1/2 of retail for a new one). That was in 2004 and I am still running it today. It is 15 years old. Here is a photo taken yesterday. Show me a photo of a 15 year old "Pop-Out" boat.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I wouldn't think twice to buy a shoalwater if they are built as good now as they were 22 years ago when mine was built.


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

You are completely right about Baffin getting rough. I have never been to Trinity or Galveston but if they are any rougher than Baffin then you can't fish em

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

seeker7 said:


> I bought a 1 yr. old Whaler Montauk 17 for $8000 (1/2 of retail for a new one). Kept it for 10 years and sold it for $8000.
> 
> I bought a 1 yr. old Sea Hunt Triton and paid $10,000 (1/2 of retail for a new one). That was in 2004 and I am still running it today. It is 15 years old. Here is a photo taken yesterday. Show me a photo of a 15 year old "Pop-Out" boat.


So pretty much what you're saying is that when you buy a Whaler, or Sea Hunt brand new...after a year you lose ALL of the value of the boat? You can't buy a 1 year old Shoalwater, Majek, Haynie, etc. for 1/2 of retail new. That's how you hold value. Even 15 year shoalwater's are 10-15k.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

No boat is perfect for all conditions. You gotta decide what you do most and go with it. Shoalwater Cats ride like an aluminum boat, turn like an airboat and are not the easiest to launch. BUT...they run in mud, are easy to clean and fish like a much, much larger v-bottom bay boat. I personally need a boat that fishes well in shallow water more than a boat to ride around in rough water. I save the big water stuff for calm days. YMMV


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

ltppowell said:


> Shoalwater Cats ride like an aluminum boatYMMV


 what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Mine does. It's not a rough water boat. It's still the best boat I have found for my needs though. I'll take being able to go anywhere I want with tons of room over a 2' draft and deep-v ride all day long. Again....no boat is perfect for everything and you have to decide what is best for you.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

ltppowell said:


> No boat is perfect for all conditions. You gotta decide what you do most and go with it. Shoalwater Cats ride like an aluminum boat, turn like an airboat and are not the easiest to launch. BUT...they run in mud, are easy to clean and fish like a much, much larger v-bottom bay boat. I personally need a boat that fishes well in shallow water more than a boat to ride around in rough water. I save the big water stuff for calm days. YMMV


can i ask what shoalwater you have? I have the 21' and she rides like a champ


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

2018 21 Cat, 200 Yamaha. Had it since October 2017. I like it a lot for what I do. It replaced a 2400 Purebay (15). There is much more ' fishing room" on the 21 Cat.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

ltppowell said:


> 2018 21 Cat, 200 Yamaha. Had it since October 2017. I like it a lot for what I do. It replaced a 2400 Purebay (15). There is much more ' fishing room" on the 21 Cat.


I guess compared to the purebay the shoalwater would ride a little bit rougher...haha.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

I like shoalwaterâ€™s a lot. But, if I was mainly fishing East Bay and Trinity I wouldnâ€™t own one. POC? Perfect boat.

If you want a boat to take all up and down the Texas coast I think it is a great option.

And yes, Trinity, East Bay, and Galveston bay get much rougher than Baffin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lurker (Feb 26, 2015)

ShoalTower said:


> I run west Galveston bay and have been going across it in *2-3 foot waves at 53mph in a shoalwater 23cat* that ride proved to me what they can handle


You should post this on the bluewater board.


----------



## mbrantley01 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow... a guy was interested in a shoalwater cat and this thread went to Ã—Ã—Ã—Ã—. I told the OP. If he wanted a ride I'd take em I didnt care about the wind give him the experience. Heck yes their expensive I think I have 75k in mine my choice. Pay for what you get. I'd put her up to any. And the trade in also. 
Man that's why I never post anything. 
Yall guys need some balls. Something else to do then BS on a post. Grow up. And fish.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

I forgot to warn you about the esprit de corps that might manifest by running a Sloalwater. Lol


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

lurker said:


> You should post this on the bluewater board.


Maybe i Exaggerated a little lol not so much 3s but close to 2s it was blowing 25 or so. It was definitely rough and I was just along for the ride. Prop was close to coming out of the water a few times most people wouldnâ€™t of done it but the boat did handle it wish I had a video to prove it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

mbrantley01 said:


> Wow... a guy was interested in a shoalwater cat and this thread went to Ã-Ã-Ã-Ã-. I told the OP. If he wanted a ride I'd take em I didnt care about the wind give him the experience. Heck yes their expensive I think I have 75k in mine my choice. Pay for what you get. I'd put her up to any. And the trade in also.
> Man that's why I never post anything.
> Yall guys need some balls. Something else to do then BS on a post. Grow up. And fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢


----------



## tomres2003 (Oct 29, 2005)

If you decide on a Shoalwater just be sure to get a Coastal Trailer.. McClain still hasn’t got it right on that hull.. Too many loading and unloading issues to start describing..


----------



## Aquillin87 (Aug 8, 2017)

23' shoalwater 250 sho 
Like everyone else has already mentioned great boat can handle rough water well (Baffin) runs skinny get the raised console trim tabs and at least a 250. I can promise you if you bite the bullet on one you won't be unhappy


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

ShoalTower said:


> Maybe i Exaggerated a little lol not so much 3s but close to 2s it was blowing 25 or so. It was definitely rough and I was just along for the ride. Prop was close to coming out of the water a few times most people wouldnâ€™t of done it but the boat did handle it wish I had a video to prove it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a video that can prove what your saying. I was running from a storm that blew up one day on Sabine in my 23 cat and it got really hairy a couple of times. Kinda surprised me how well the boat took it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Long video... We had to go pretty slow and couldnâ€™t get on top due to the waves coming in different directions. Fast forward to 16:50 and watch to 17:05 and thatâ€™s some of the bigger ones we came across.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Impressive video. Didn't seem like you were in any danger at any time. 

But 53mph in those conditions í ¾í´·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> Impressive video. Didn't seem like you were in any danger at any time.
> 
> But 53mph in those conditions Ã­Â Â¾Ã­Â´Â·Ã¢Â€ÂÃ¢Â™Â‚Ã¯Â¸Â


I already admitted I exaggerated. Like I said wish I had a video to prove it. Either way these boats can handle chop well for a shallow running boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Fishin Texas (Nov 29, 2005)

Show me a photo of a 15 year old "Pop-Out" boat.

Here you go. 2006 pop out Shoalwater - I promise it has many more hours than both of yours combined.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

